# Deputy Sheriff Danny Oliver



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*
*Danny Oliver*
Sacramento County Sheriff's Department, California

End of Watch: Friday, October 24, 2014
*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 47
*Tour:* 15 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 10/24/2014
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* At large
· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial
Share this memorial:
   
Deputy Sheriff Danny Oliver was shot and killed as he and another deputy investigated a suspicious vehicle in the parking lot of a motel in the 2000 block of Arden Way.

A male occupant of the vehicle opened fire on the deputies, striking Deputy Oliver in the forehead. The man and a female occupant then fled on foot and shot a civilian when they attempted to carjack a vehicle. One female was taken into custody but the male subject was able to carjack a second vehicle and flee the scene.

Two deputies from the Placer County Sheriff's Office were shot and wounded during the manhunt for the subject, who remains at large.

Deputy Oliver had served with the Sacramento County Sheriff's Department for 15 years. He is survived by his wife and two daughters.








Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Scott Jones
Sacramento County Sheriff's Department
711 G Street
Sacramento, CA 95814

Phone: (916) 874-5115

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22251-deputy-sheriff-danny-oliver#ixzz3H6ke1ryr


----------

